# Spanish lessons on the BBC in may



## stew (Nov 17, 2009)

In case you wouldn't otherwise know:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/learningzone/schedule/2010/19/


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I've always thought this course looks excellent.
Good idea to put the link up!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Definitely sounds good. Will have a look.


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

I'll set the Sky+ to record it. I have dipped into it on the internet, but would prefer it on the telly


----------

